# Tein Pillow Mount Camber Settings



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

I recently installed the Tein Basics into my 98 200sx. I also installed the pillow mounts in the front. Right now, Ihave them set at -1 and there is super wear on the inside of my tire. I just need them set for street so I'm asking what camber you guys suggest. Thank you!


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

sles said:


> I recently installed the Tein Basics into my 98 200sx. I also installed the pillow mounts in the front. Right now, Ihave them set at -1 and there is super wear on the inside of my tire. I just need them set for street so I'm asking what camber you guys suggest. Thank you!



-0.45 degrees should give you better "day to day" wear, you wouldn't want to go much lower or else you will lose a lot of handling. I noticed that there was a BIG difference in handling with -1.0deg when compared with -0.45 deg. I basically know that i'll have to replace my tyres much more often on the front due to the camber setting.. I like having handling "on tap".


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

"-1"? Are you talking about the marking on the plate, or your ACTUAL camber? -1 is not that much neg camber at all...


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Kato said:


> "-1"? Are you talking about the marking on the plate, or your ACTUAL camber? -1 is not that much neg camber at all...


I am talking about the marking on the plate itself.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sles said:


> I am talking about the marking on the plate itself.


See if you can't borrow a camber gauge from someone or buy/make your own. Because the meaning of the numbers on the plate will change as you lower/raise your ride height (if you lower the ride height of one corner of your car without touching the camber plate, that end will end up with more negative camber), the markings on the top mount aren't a very good indicator of how much camber you actually have dialed in. They're there so you have a point of reference when you're actually adjusting your alignment settings.


----------

